

Hey, Steve -- you broke the Internet - __
http://www.mathewingram.com/work/2008/01/15/hey-steve-you-broke-the-internet/

======
tlrobinson
I'm not sure if this is supposed to be ironic or not, but I got an "Error
establishing connection with database" error when I tried loading the page the
first time.

It works ok now though.

